# Python Pump



## jonathan03 (Oct 20, 2005)

I have managed to bust two Python pumps (the T-joint that connects to the faucet) and I was wondering if any of you have found a better replacement? The system as a whole seems pretty good, but I am disappointed in the pump. The threading on the top to connect to the faucet has busted twice. is there a better alternative from a hardware store that would work better? Is this something that Lowe's or Home Depot would carry? 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Yea.

Waterbed drain/fill kits.

Rps #DFK Waterbed Drain/Fill Kit - SHOP.COM

$8 at the local Home Depot or ACE Hardware.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I can't seem to find anything better. I even asked at Home Depot and Lowes, if they would be able to construct something out of brass or similar, and was told they didn't carry the correct parts. I've broken 3 of the T-pieces in the past 3 yrs. I keep a spare, just in case.


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

*How about gravity?*

I went through two of those as well before I finally decided that I didn't really need the sink hook up. Now I use a long length of 1/2" clear vinyl hose from Home Depot, cut long enough to reach from the bathtub to the tank. On the tank end, I attach a suction cup heater holder to stick it to the side of the tank at the level I want to drain to (about halfway). On the sink/bathtub end I have a plastic 1/2" hose mender that gives me a hose thread. At the sink I keep an attachement that goes from sink threads to hose threads.

To drain the tank, put that end into the bathtub (may want to add one of those hair catching rubber things in case fish or shrimps escape). Close the lid on the tank end, just for safety. One good suck on the tubing gets the water running, be sure no kinks in the line. The difference in height between the tank and the tub will keep it going. To refill, attach that end to the sink. I have begun using a carbon RV water filter in the line for the refill, but in most areas that is not necessary. Add the dechor as you refill and watch the temperature, if it tend to vary.

I have a short one in the kitchen for that tank, and a much longer one in the back for those two tanks, total length of that long hose is 80'. I store it in a big 20 gallon bucket with the fish towels and such.

If I am cleaning gravel I use the big bucket and a short, cheap gravel vac and just drag the bucket to the door.


----------



## mahamotorworks (Nov 7, 2006)

I havent used the Sink attachment Ever. I get it started like the old siphons and it goes till I stop it. To fill I added a Barbed attachment to the shower head and I place the hose on it and fill. It works great. 

MAHA


----------

